
Ask HN: Why was there so much outrage over SOPA compared to NN? - superasn
I remember when SOPA was announced there was so much outrage everywhere. Reddit shutdown for a day(iirc?), fb wall was filled with SOPA related posts, even HN had a black bar (again iirc).<p>But this time except one or two posts on Reddit homepage it seems not many are outraged. So just wondering whats the reason behind it.<p>1. Everyone is just tired of protesting?
2. With trump at helm there is not much hope?
3. SOPA was more important than NN?
4. It&#x27;s Thanksgiving and their plan is working?
5. It&#x27;s not that urgent just yet? 
6. I&#x27;m creating a strawman?
======
Mountain_Skies
Likely a combination of the reasons you listed but given that past protests
against ending net neutrality were quite extensive, I'd say protest fatigue is
a large part of it. And not just fatigue over the ending of NN rules seeming
to be inevitable due to attacks on it seeming to never end but also protest
fatigue in general. Protesting just about anything in order to gain social
currency has burnt people out, and now we're all left vulnerable due to
protest energy having been spent on issues such as 'air conditioning is
sexist'. People are tired of being asked to be outraged all the time, which
makes it an excellent time for pushing through what would otherwise be
unpopular changes.

~~~
superasn
Yes, I too thought the same that's why I listed it a #1 I guess. Kind of the
best strategy by govt for anything. Instead of saying No and facing a
backlash, just keep delaying it (which makes people think they've won at least
at that time) but then keep bringing it up over and over.

I think people get bored and run out of steam by 2nd or 3rd time.

